# Gensplash / FBSplash.....Went through the wiki and howto but

## fuhreal

Hey all,

I'm having alot of trouble getting gensplash and fbsplash to work since i upgraded my kernel.

I'm currently using 2.6.11-r6.

I decided to start from scratch and go through the wiki howto @ http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash  however i can't get it to work.

The is NO error, i thought i may have done something wrong when adding the initramfs to my kernel so i tried to create the file and load it in grub.  But still... nothing.. not gensplash not fbsplash.

I've got all options listed in the wiki checked, i have 2 themes installed emergence (default) and a gentoo theme which i forgot where i found.

In anycase the gentoo theme is basically like the Gdm gentoo background....

I have no idea where to start troubleshooting this issue but i'll post my grub.conf maybe the issue is there...

```

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda4 acpi=force video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70 splash=silent,theme:gentoo

initrd /boot/fbsplash-gentoo-1024x768

```

Also I'm a knob but not a total knob i did replace the theme names from the wiki with the correct one "gentoo" which i  am trying to use... 

Any help with this, or directional troubleshooting would be MUCH apreciated.

----------

## peka

You may start by looking here

Check your splashutils version. I had problems with the 1.1.*. Everything worked fine when I downgraded.

----------

## fuhreal

Well my splashutils is 0.9.1.

I've gone back to using the default theme to make sure i make no errors and it still won't work.  

framebuffer splash is working though, once its added to default..........

----------

## cybermonkey

try using the old way by selecting vesafb and not tg in the kernel.

As for grub i dont use  *Quote:*   

> video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70

  that line i use

vga=794

which gives me 1280x1024 res.

----------

## fuhreal

 *cybermonkey wrote:*   

> try using the old way by selecting vesafb and not tg in the kernel.
> 
> As for grub i dont use  *Quote:*   video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70  that line i use
> 
> vga=794
> ...

 

SUCCESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TY!!

----------

## unkn0wn

Hey fuhreal or cybermonkey, can you please post your grub.conf.  I'm having the same problem, and I've followed the wiki exactly, and tried the things suggested in this thread to no avail.

Also, it would be helpful to know what version of splashutils and kernel you're using, and if your splash image is part of your kernel.

My setup is gentoo-sources 2.6.11-r6, splashutils-1.1.9.3, and vesafb. (I also tried splashutils-1.1.9.3 and vesafb-ng).

I've tried numerous grub configurations, so posting my current unusable one wouldn't be of much use.

Thanks guys.

----------

## cybermonkey

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /gentoo root=/dev/hda3 vga=794

What video card are you using? 

Make sure you aren't trying to achieve a resolution that is greater than your card/monitor can handle.

Also you may need to have agpgart and the chipset selected into the kernel.

----------

## fuhreal

title Kernel 2.6.11-r11 with Splash

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda4 acpi=force vga=791 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

media-gfx/splashutils

      Latest version available: 0.9.1

      Latest version installed: 0.9.1

----------

## unkn0wn

Thanks guys, I got it working, I think my problem was not having AGP and ATI support built into the kernel (they were modules).  Also, I think I had some formatting problems in my grub.conf and I downgraded from the hardmasked splashutils to the latest stable.

Here's yet another config for anyone else having problems with fbsplash:

```
title Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-r6 Splash                                                            

        root (hd0,0)                                                                           

        kernel /boot/vmlinux-2.6.11-r6 ro root=/dev/hda3 vga=791 splash=silent,theme:Gentool psmouse.proto=exps                                                                              

        initrd /boot/fbsplash-gentool-1024x768
```

----------

